# NLB in Hyper-V Host problem???



## actonis (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi guys!

I have Wk12 with Hyper-V role.
On one of the VMs I have W2k8 R2 set up as IIS server with static IP 192.168.1.138.
Everything is working fine, I can remote to the IIS server, web sites can be accessed from the LAN, I can ping the server.

I configure NLB with only one host - the localhost , just to check if it will work.
The IP of the NLB is 192.168.1.137 with unicast operation mode.
I have the default port rule, to allow all ports.
Once I click ok and the NLB is started I cannot access the IIS server from net.
I cannot remote to it, can't ping it, can't access the websites.
When I do ipconfig it shows me both IP addresses, its own and the NLB clusters one.

Once I delete the NLB everything is working fine.



Am I doing something wrong?
Could the problem be that the host I am making NLB is inside Hyper-V???


----------



## actonis (Dec 6, 2013)

I figure it out
I need to enable mac spoofing on the nic and add another nic in hyper-v.


----------

